# Eaglewing's 12th Annual Family Garden Railroad Event



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

* 12th Annual Family Garden Railroad Event Over 20 garden railroad layouts and demonstrations will be open for tours in all areas of the greater Phoenix metro area. Enjoy backyards full of garden-scale trains, with cities, towns and beautifully landscaped gardens. This event introduces children of all ages to the hobby of garden railroading, and celebrates those who already enjoy model railroading. A child is thrilled watching the trains, operating trains, learning problem-solving skills, and building self-esteem (and also gets the kids away from video games and the computer!). Adults can mentor the children along the way, giving lots of opportunities for the coveted “family time” while building confidence and self-reliance in the youth. Visit 10 or more sites and you have a chance to win great prizes.
Previous events have raised thousands of dollars to benefit Make-A-Wish Foundation of Arizona. Please join us; this is your opportunity to enjoy a spring day and to help grant the wishes of Arizona children with life-threatening medical conditions to enrich the human experience with hope, strength and joy. 
Kids’ activities will be available at the Wild Eagle location, including a scavenger hunt and earning a Junior Engineer certificate. The Wild Eagle location is a world-class garden railroad, and there will be information-sharing and networking opportunities for those interested in learning about garden railroading. Two large layouts, one with track power and one with live steam trains will be running both days at the Wild Eagle location.
Admission is free. All donations will go to the Make-A-Wish Foundation® of Arizona to grant the wishes of Arizona children with life-threatening medical conditions to enrich the human experience with hope, strength and joy. At last year’s event raised enough to fund the wishes of two Valley brothers! We need your help to continue to grant wishes to these deserving children!
WHEN: Saturday, April 16, 2011, 10am – 4pm Sunday, April 17, 2011, 10am – 3pm WHERE: Wild Eagle Railroad 4007 N. 22nd Avenue Phoenix, AZ 85015 Just east of Interstate17 and south of Indian School Road *


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

someday when I don't have so many shows and open houses I want to get down there.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Marty, [/b]
Road Trip ! I'm Ready ! Rex [/b]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you think we could get Bubba to go with us ,, ???


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I bet we could get him to go*@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
*I bet we could get him to go, we just can't stay at that one hotel again, you know witch one I mean.*


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, Rex where is Bubba????


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Where is he? probably at his home; 45 mins north of me.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey 
Is Dennes going to have his big layout open this year?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, Dennis is on the layout list and will be open both Saturday and Sun, John....

Mesa Layout Maps


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe Stan and JJ could invite Dennis up here in Sept. 
I wonder if he gets around much?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

MArty, can't say for sure, but he's been to other shows. He may even be at the BTS.....


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Getting ready for Dan's. 

JJ's the weather will be nice so you should be able to sleep in you car.....LOL 

See all of you soon.


----------

